# One (1) picture of the S4



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I have managed to master the technology sufficiently (after about an hour) to upload a single picture of the car:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/vernan/DSC01921-1.jpg

at least it's scenic.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lookin' good. Much more "stealth" in that colour...

We need an S4 mini-meet... must be at least 4 of us on the forum now?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Let's not be too exclusive. I'm sure we can allow all V8's along :wink:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Good idea - RS6s included.

In seriousness, I don't mind coming up to Herts or wherever, so could tack it on to an existing meet like Kneesworth. It's just work etc dictates if I can come.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking of more of a "drive".


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I was thinking of more of a "drive".


I was thinking more of a "sound-off" :lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I'll lose!

Scotty - I think I'm following you again :wink: Don't be scared now .....


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks good in silver, makes the wing mirrors much more subtle


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

& given my new office is in St Albans & that i do/will be driving down every so often, most of the Forum Audi V8's are failry close together. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> & given my new office is in St Albans & that i do/will be driving down every so often, most of the Forum Audi V8's are failry close together. 8)


When are you next down? We can compare engine notes properly now


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So are we sounding off at C.C.?

I've been told a full system like mine (with resonators) is similar in noise to just a non-res rear section. We'll have to find out.

Next Saturday is gonna be fun!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

maybe my local dealership will let me take the RS6+ they have for an extended test drive......................................................

[smiley=zzz.gif] shit i must have dozed off


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L7 said:


> maybe my local dealership will let me take the RS6+ they have for an extended test drive......................................................
> 
> [smiley=zzz.gif] shit i must have dozed off


You don't know if you don't ask


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jampott said:


> Lookin' good. Much more "stealth" in that colour...
> 
> We need an S4 mini-meet... must be at least 4 of us on the forum now?


Is that open to all forum members or just owners of S4's?!??!???!?!!? :lol: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think we need a poll!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin' good. Much more "stealth" in that colour...
> ...


That depends. If we can get enough S4 owners to make it worthwhile, we'll keep it exclusive. If we can't, I'll open it up to TT owners as well... OK? :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I think you've missed the point!! :lol: :wink:

ScoTTy got it!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> I think you've missed the point!! :lol: :wink:
> 
> ScoTTy got it!! :lol: :wink:


No, I got the point completely - if the point was about the original idea for the trackday being "exclusive" to TT attentdees?

Hence the S4 meet is exclusive to S4 owners, unless there isn't sufficient interest - at which point we'll invite everyone else as well...

Duh!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry Tim!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Sorry Tim!!! :lol: :wink:


Spazz. :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Tim!!! :lol: :wink:
> ...


Spazz - haven't heard that word since I was about 10.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


Joey... :-*


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I think we need a poll!


Here you go Scotty


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Spacko! :lol:


----------

